# 15 pt down



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Well this is not the biggest buck you will ever see but damn is he unique. It all started at 5 yesterday when he comes up from a ravine in the bottom. I could tell he was a buck just not sure how big he was. I had him broad side under a tree that is bent down like a catopault at 30 yards but could not see his head to inspect his head gear. I decided to pass and as soon as he stepped out I got a better look at him and was a little upset. I knew he was not huge but I could tell he was pretty neat looking. I have a rule as to not pass up what I would shoot on the last day on any other day. I have just started to select harvest my bucks as it has always been brown is down for me. Anyway he fed his way up the path to the apple orchard and was gone. A few minutes later I hear him coming down the path on a dead sprint. He stopped right in front of me at ten yards!!!! I really got a good look at him and determined I had to shoot. I knocked the saftey off and he heard it and looked right at me. I placed the cross hair right behind the shoulder and squeezed. He dipped down a bit but I knew the shot was a tad high but a lethal one. I waited a half hour climbed down and placed an arrow where he was standing when i shot. Went home loaded up the wheeler and got my buddy and returned at dusk. We started milling around and found some blood but not much. By now it was dark so we decided to back out and come back in the morning. What a night I did not sleep a lick and was sick about it all night. Well we made some phone calls and assembled the troops and started our search at daylight. We found the arrow right off the bat and it was not looking good. It was snapped litterally an inch and a half from the broadhead with no blood at all on the shaft. Now I started secong guessing myself thinking a shoulder puched him. So we searched till 11 and decided to call it quits thinking i shoulder punched him when we were walking up the path my buddy goes do you see that on the hill. Sure enough it was his whit belly laying up there dead. My shot was higher then I thought it hit right where the rib cage connects to the spine. I learned several lessons on this adventure with the biggest being always trust your intsincts. I knew I seen I hit him what I thought was a touch high, and just because you get poor penetration dont think the deer is not dead. The rage did its job. Well my buddies all got a case of beer out of the deal and I got my buck.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats a cool looking deer and im glad you found him congrats


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

He is unique! Nice harvest. Enjoyed the read.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice looking buck. Glad you hear you found him. Nothing worse then hitting a deer and not being able to find them until it is too late and the meat is no good.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good job on that freek, lets see a frontal picture. "the Rage did it job" i love hearing that.lol. the Rage always does


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Am I seeing the pic right? Does he look like he is going forward and backward at the same time?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

good story and were happey you got him and it does look like the rack is north and south,great deer markfish


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

Enjoyed your hunting tale. Thats a unique rack for sure! It's always good to have some friends around to help out. Is that a portage county buck?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. I thought it was very unique. Enough so to let the arrow fly and let some of the monsters on camera go lol. This deer was harvested in Kingsville so it is a Ashtabula buck. Ez I was amazed at the damage done to the deer with so little penetration. I really caught a break on this one and am very gratefull of that. I have shot several deer with the rages but they have all been clean well placed shots. This was my first bad hit deer and it did the job quite well. I will try to post another pic of a front view later or tommorow and you can see the hole. It was ripped open wider to remove the busted arrow for dressing purposes though.
adam


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

awsome buck..i love the character in the rack...it almost looks like you got a have elk or somethin haha


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice buck!! Looks like this buck likes to party...business in the front and party in the back! The Deer Mullet haha


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

That's really cool! 
Notice any old injuries to support the theory of unique antler growth?
Congats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool buck...he will look good on the wall. Congrats!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

very unique, congrats!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Holly crap look at the hole in that thing! Rage by chance?
Nice deer man! way to go selecting your bucks if we don't let the little guys go we won't have big fellas.


----------

